# Thinking about A DSLR, advise needed



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Between the 2, I'd go with the 60D bundle. The bundled lens will be a good general purpose lens but if you are looking for a fast lens, you'll need to invest in a good prime like the 50mm, 35mm, or 85mm, depending on what you want it for primarily.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Go with 60D. 
I'm not fond of the S-lenses if there is any chance you will upgrade your camera to a full sensor, in which case the S-lenses are worthless. I went from the original Rebel to a 7D. I was able to get by with my old S lenses for a couple of months, but it wouldn't have worked if I had gotten a better camera. My sister found out the hard way (I want her camera).

Have you talked to the local photography club members? You may be able to find a great deal on lenses as they upgrade.
Remember that non-Canon batteries don't always register correctly on the camera. My husband didn't listen when I told him, so I just use the off-brand while I charge the Canon batteries.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a 60D. Don't buy any bundle. Kit lenses are slow. Just buy the body and get a fast lens. For myself, I found that a fast lens was crucial, for even indoor photography, and looking back, I wish I never had gotten a kit with a slow lens. What a waste of money. For action shots, you need something with a constant 2.8 aperture anyway.


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks!!!

Is the 60D a current model or something that's about to be replaced? Any things that are issues with the camera?

Are the lens for the 60D a better series of lenses than the ones uses on the T series cameras?

Sorry about all the questions! I'm pretty good when it comes to knowing whats what with the 35mm equipment, and I've even played with some medium format stuff, but other than point and shoot, I've never done much with digital. I'm finding that I like the dslr format and I do have to give my daughter her Nikon back!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I have a 60D. Don't buy any bundle. Kit lenses are slow. Just buy the body and get a fast lens. For myself, I found that a fast lens was crucial, for even indoor photography, and looking back, I wish I never had gotten a kit with a slow lens. What a waste of money. For action shots, you need something with a constant 2.8 aperture anyway.



In general, and as someone who loves prime lenses, I would agree with this. However, you do have to keep in mind that often times for the budget, a good kit lens is fine. 

I had the equivalent 18-200 lens on my old Nikon and used it almost exclusively for my dog photography and LOVED it. It was more than sufficient in outdoor good lighting, even for dogs running at top speed around the yard. Unless you are looking for good capabilities in low lighting, or need a quick lens for a special purpose, that 18-200 should work wonderfully for you. I really miss mine now that I have switched over to Canon and sold all my Nikon gear. Honestly, the only thing I miss of all my Nikon gear is that 18-200. It wasn't a kit lens for me, but it's the same specs as the one that comes with that 60D.

I can't say I know all that much about the 60D as someone new to Canon, and I am using a full frame camera now so I wasn't shopping for a consumer level camera, so I did really no research about the ones Canon had to offer. I do believe the 60D has more capabilities than the Rebel series can offer, and from a photographer's point of view, I enjoy having the display on the top of the camera with your settings, which I notice the Rebel does not have.


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

One of the this that I liked about the 60D kit was the 18-200 lens. Seems as a knock around GP lens i would be a good choice for me as well!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

rbrooks said:


> One of the this that I liked about the 60D kit was the 18-200 lens. Seems as a knock around GP lens i would be a good choice for me as well!



It's one of those lenses that you can keep on the camera all the time and really have no need to use a different lens for most things. I loved mine!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

The 60D is a replacement for the 50D. I think it came out in 2010, so I would expect it to be around a while.
Canon has a great reputation for lenses (glass). Buy the best you can. I have two (70-200 and the 24-70), which covers most of my needs. If (and that's a huge if) I ever upgrade the camera, the lenses will be fine. I told my husband they were lifetime lenses. I would like to get the 8-15 and 16-35 at some point. The lenses are good enough that I don't think I need primes for what I shoot.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

If I was just starting out, I would buy the Canon 7d, a 50mm 1.4 and an 85mm 1.8. These are a great way to start and when you upgrade you can continue to use them. The 7d is a great sports or action camera. 

I wish I started out with better equipment. I bought cheaper and have now replaced everything I started with except my flash lol...


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

BajaOklahoma said:


> The 60D is a replacement for the 50D. I think it came out in 2010, so I would expect it to be around a while.
> Canon has a great reputation for lenses (glass). Buy the best you can. I have two (70-200 and the 24-70), which covers most of my needs. If (and that's a huge if) I ever upgrade the camera, the lenses will be fine. I told my husband they were lifetime lenses. I would like to get the 8-15 and 16-35 at some point. The lenses are good enough that I don't think I need primes for what I shoot.


 
I just took a look at the 50D other than the increase in resolution of the 60D they are the same body?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I would go for the 60D since it comes with a lens that has more reach. It would be great to start out with, but my kit lens frustrated me after awhile. =\


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

So the 50D - 60D series is the entry level professional cameras for Canon and the Eos T series cameras are the consumer grade camera's?

It looks like the 60D was an upgrade to the discontinued 40 and 50D, but they both used the better series lenses?

Sorry for all the questions!!!

I'm sure once I nail down the body, I'll have even more questions on the glass!!

Bob


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I would go for the 60D since it comes with a lens that has more reach. It would be great to start out with, but my kit lens frustrated me after awhile. =\


It looks like the body only is about $900.00, so the package with the zoom seems pretty goood to me at $1300. I guess I need to look around a little more and see what kind of deal I can find on the lens.........

Looked quick online for a 50D and they seem to be higher in price for the body than the 60D...... I guess it's a case of supply....

bob


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

The t3i is upper entry level while the 60D is mid level.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Also, Canon has rebates every so often, so you may want to wait for those. You can save about $100.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

BajaOklahoma said:


> Buy the best you can. I have two (70-200 and the 24-70), which covers most of my needs. If (and that's a huge if) I ever upgrade the camera, the lenses will be fine. I told my husband they were lifetime lenses.


To justify my new lens purchase (yesterday) I told my DH that it was like our guns, they wouldn't decrease in price-if kept in good condition.


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> To justify my new lens purchase (yesterday) I told my DH that it was like our guns, they wouldn't decrease in price-if kept in good condition.


That's a good way to think about it!!!

What did you buy?

Bob


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> The t3i is upper entry level while the 60D is mid level.


So It looks like I would be better with the 60D!!! I figure this purchase should be like the F1's buy now and use for years and years!!


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Also, Canon has rebates every so often, so you may want to wait for those. You can save about $100.


That sounds like a good idea!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

rbrooks said:


> That's a good way to think about it!!!
> 
> What did you buy?
> 
> Bob


*Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM*

*I can't figure out why I'm printing in bold, it won't let me unselect it. Hmmmm.*


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> *Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM*
> 
> *I can't figure out why I'm printing in bold, it won't let me unselect it. Hmmmm.*


 
I love this lens, though it is heavy to carry around or use for long without the tripod/monopod.


There is a theory that you buy the best lens that you can afford and upgrade your camera later. The cameras are alway improving and the picture can only be as good as your lens...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Also, Canon has rebates every so often, so you may want to wait for those. You can save about $100.



Canon is actually running a rebate right now. If you buy a 60D (or a 7D or a 5DMkII) and a lens, you get double the rebate on the lens. So the lens has a rebate for say $75, if you buy it with the camera body, you get $150 off the lens instead. That rebate offer expires at the end of this month though. A good option if you are interested in getting a lens other than the kit lens.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/find/newsLetter/Canon-Double-Rebates-2.jsp


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> *Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L USM*
> 
> *.*


Congrats, that is one of the best !



BajaOklahoma said:


> I love this lens, though it is heavy to carry around or use for long without the tripod/monopod.
> 
> 
> There is a theory that you buy the best lens that you can afford and upgrade your camera later. The cameras are alway improving and the picture can only be as good as your lens...


That was (is) a true theory but things are changing 
(The Nikon d800 with a 36MP sensor is on the market today)

.


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

rik said:


> Congrats, that is one of the best !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget the 5D mkIII! Wish I had a spare $3500 lying around :-( 

The D800's 36mp seems a bit much... My 7D files are quite large...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

cisobe said:


> Don't forget the 5D mkIII! Wish I had a spare $3500 lying around :-(



You can enter to win one here:

Win a Canon 5D Mark III from Pictureline! 

It's a Facebook contest.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I have a Canon 50D with 18 - 200 lens and love it. I use the whole zoom when out taking dog pictures. It is a pretty heavy camera so you would want to go to a shop where you can feel it in your hands.


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

It looks like the 50D would be a good option too. Funny thing is used 50D's seem to be selling for about what a new 60D sells for. Does the 50D have features that the 60D doesn't?

Bob



Oaklys Dad said:


> I have a Canon 50D with 18 - 200 lens and love it. I use the whole zoom when out taking dog pictures. It is a pretty heavy camera so you would want to go to a shop where you can feel it in your hands.


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

The 50d had better construction quality compared to the 60d. But besides that, the 60d has newer features that the 50d doesn't. 

Check Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review


For a direct comparison.


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I have a Canon 50D with 18 - 200 lens and love it. I use the whole zoom when out taking dog pictures. It is a pretty heavy camera so you would want to go to a shop where you can feel it in your hands.


My film camera is a canon F1 so I'm used to a heavy camera, and like it!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I would go for the 60D over the rebel for sure.

If video and a swivel screen isn't important to you, a 50D would be a good option as well. The 50D is actually faster with better build quality I believe. I actually have a used 50D for sale if you decide you want to go that route. If you're seeing used 50D's that are priced higher then the 60D then those must be overpriced. The 50D is slightly cheaper because it's an older model -- they should be about $550-650 used depending on how heavily used it is. Perhaps even consider getting a prime lens like the 50mm 1.4 or 85mm 1.8 if speed is important to you.  They would certainly work well in low light, but not quite as versatile as the 18-200 kit lens would be because they don't zoom in or out.

If you can spend more money, the 7D is top notch as far as speed goes. Faster than the 50D and 60D, but much more expensive. You'd also probably have to spend some extra time learning how and when to use the different auto focus options that comes on that one as well.


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

I ended up changing direction a little bit. 

I have a couple of dirtbikes I was selling to fund the new DSLR and the buyer backed out. I also spent some time at B&H looking at the current Canon lineup and borrowed a 5D Mk II from a friend. I think I'm going to wait and get a 5D. 

So in the interim I've picked up a 30D body and a Canon 75-300 zoom, to get started with. The body and lens should be here next week.

Thank you for all of your comments!!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

If you are going for a 5D in the future, make sure you do not buy any S lens - they are not compatible with the 5D. 

Congrats.


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

BajaOklahoma said:


> If you are going for a 5D in the future, make sure you do not buy any S lens - they are not compatible with the 5D.
> 
> Congrats.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

Well I've been using the Canon 30D and I've got to say it's a very nice camera. I like it a lot better than the Nikon D3000 I was using!! I think because it's larger and I have fairly large hands!

Takes some great pictures!! I did pick up a couple of additional lenses for it, a 50mm 1.8 and a 35-105 zoom. I got some really good pictures at Ryan's graduation using the 75-300.

Now I need to spend some time learning how to use it........

Thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Well by all means please post some pictures!!! Having just come off the DSLR buying experience myself I'm glad to have it behind me. The problem is there's so much more quality "glass" out there it's hard to say enough already. I'm glad to hear you're happy with your choices.

Pete


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

rbrooks said:


> Well I've been using the Canon 30D and I've got to say it's a very nice camera. I like it a lot better than the Nikon D3000 I was using!! I think because it's larger and *I have fairly large hands*!


Congrats on getting your new camera... 
Really glad that you did the "Whats it feel like in my hands" decision, as too many people listen to all the recommendations and buy one without getting a feel of how it is in your own hands, only to find out after it isn't too good.
Everybody's built different and has requirements...
Virtually all new DSLR's these days of all the popular brands are capable of producing great images but not all feel good in your _OWN HANDS_... 

Now lets see some shots from your new toy...


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

soxOZ said:


> Virtually all new DSLR's these days of all the popular brands are capable of producing great images but not all feel good in your _OWN HANDS_...
> )


I agree with Wally but another thing is the lenses. They are more important than the camera body. So turn it around and ask yourself what photo do you want and which lens do you need ? Most of the times Nikon or Canon will be the best choice.  (But there is also Hasselblad or Leica.)


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

rik said:


> I agree with Wally but another thing is the lenses. They are more important than the camera body. So turn it around and ask yourself what photo do you want and which lens do you need ? Most of the times Nikon or Canon will be the best choice.  (But there is also Hasselblad or Leica.)


LoL Hasselblad or Leica... You might need to sell a kidney or part of your liver to get your foot in the door.

I agree totally, lenses are where you should put your money. they hold their value because they typically have a longer life span. A camera body is updated between every 1~1.5 to 3 years. A lens design typically lasts 5-10 years... sometimes way longer...

Once you have a decent stable of lenses, then go ahead and upgrade your body as much as you want. The only arguement for upgrading your body would be going from a crop sensor body and stepping up to a full frame... and if you're rik, maybe from full frame to medium format


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

I'd also look at Cameta Cameras.
They have some awesome deals, and they are super reliable, and they deliver super fast.

I also buy used gear at KEH camera. They have a great grading system, so you know what you are buying.

I use Nikon myself, but that was on the recommendation of my friend Bob who is a staff photographer for American Iron and Road Bike magazine.


----------



## vie_huynh1 (May 14, 2012)

Depend on what you want to shoot that you buy the lens. For sport event and wild life, you may need 200+mm focal. Else a fast prime should be fine. Have fun and try to learn ur camera, it great hobby


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

I picked up a 75-300, a 28-105 and a 50mm 1.8 prime

So for now I think I'm set. As I get more used to the camera that may change.....

Bob



vie_huynh1 said:


> Depend on what you want to shoot that you buy the lens. For sport event and wild life, you may need 200+mm focal. Else a fast prime should be fine. Have fun and try to learn ur camera, it great hobby


----------



## vie_huynh1 (May 14, 2012)

rbrooks said:


> I picked up a 75-300, a 28-105 and a 50mm 1.8 prime
> 
> So for now I think I'm set. As I get more used to the camera that may change.....
> 
> Bob



Great!! Now you got wild life, landscape, and portrait covered! Happy shooting bro, the prime 50 mm would do wonder, and the zooms too, in case your dog running around from a distance from you


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Canon EOS DSLRs*

My daughter has the newer 18 MP, T3/18-135 mm lens bundle you listed & is very happy with it. 
I have an older 12MP, XSi (also known as 450D) with 70-200 mm & kit (18-85 mm) lens. 
We're home photgraphers, not pro's. We're both happy with our cams.
The 18-135 handles most of the situations & is a great walk around lens.
Fortunately they're both EF-S lenses so we can borrow & beg from each other on special occations.

Mike D


----------



## vie_huynh1 (May 14, 2012)

mddolson said:


> My daughter has the newer 18 MP, T3/18-135 mm lens bundle you listed & is very happy with it.
> I have an older 12MP, XSi (also known as 450D) with 70-200 mm & kit (18-85 mm) lens.
> We're home photgraphers, not pro's. We're both happy with our cams.
> The 18-135 handles most of the situations & is a great walk around lens.
> ...


It should work fine and get the job done nicely, if you could shoot in raw, and learn a few touch up skill with lightroom or photoshop, images can be enhanced by post processing. With day light, you can shoot at f8, usually. That mean no need fast prime. But in case you need a prime for portrait, get 85mm 1.8 canon, it a great lens. I am a hobbyist too, by no mean a pro, or anything close to that. Xsi and T3 are cropped bodies, they can use both EF and EF-S lens. But if you have a full frame body, u cant use EF-S lens.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

vie_huynh1 said:


> It should work fine and get the job done nicely, if you could shoot in raw, and learn a few touch up skill with lightroom or photoshop, images can be enhanced by post processing. With day light, you can shoot at f8, usually. That mean no need fast prime. But in case you need a prime for portrait, get 85mm 1.8 canon, it a great lens. I am a hobbyist too, by no mean a pro, or anything close to that. Xsi and T3 are cropped bodies, they can use both EF and EF-S lens. But if you have a full frame body, u cant use EF-S lens.


I do shoot raw. 
I have PS CS5 extended with Camera Raw.
I also use it to clean up my underwater photos, as I'm a Scuba diver as well. 

Mike D


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

mddolson said:


> I do shoot raw.
> I have PS CS5 extended with Camera Raw.
> I also use it to clean up my underwater photos, as I'm a Scuba diver as well.
> 
> Mike D


Ok.........


----------

